

The inkjet counterfeit - shocks
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2009/11/features/the-inkjet-counterfeiter

======
blisterpeanuts
Amazing... and tragic to see such a brilliant mind wasted. I can't think of
anything redeeming that comes from his work, other than a heads-up to the
Treasury Department to add more copy-protection to bills.

